# wet your appetite on these...



## Grn Mtn

I'm wanting the white stuff allready so I thought I'd post some picts of it, enjoy...


----------



## Grn Mtn

another one


----------



## Grn Mtn

and another one


----------



## Grn Mtn

keep on coming


----------



## grandview

I think I saw these pictures on some web site!


----------



## Grn Mtn

I tink you did, oh hey, last I checked you might not want to head to the FL.Keys anytime soon, unless its with a chipper and saw.


----------



## grandview

I'll just push it out of my way for a fee !payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

Man do I miss that white stuff! Those pictures bring a glimmer of hope for this winter. It is starting out pretty cold. 51 outside right now.


----------



## cet

Pic 1&2 looks like one of those nights when it is clear and bright and you have lots of spare time. Pic 3 looks like those nights when you go like crazy to keep everyone happy and you get the call in the morning to ask if you even showed up. O how I love the snow business.


----------



## DBL

bring it on


----------



## JDsnowremoval

is it winter yet!payup payup


----------



## Yaz

O yeh... White gold!~


----------



## Grn Mtn

cet said:


> ... Pic 3 looks like those nights when you go like crazy to keep everyone happy and you get the call in the morning to ask if you even showed up...


yeah CET, I remember that night, by the time I had cleared one side of the lot a 1/4" was already on the otherside. That was a back to back snow night. When I was on my second trip the manager asked why I was so late, it was 10am and 2" were on the lot.:realmad: Well gee, lets see, I plowed 5" 6 1/2 hours ago and my butts still in the truck and will be cleaning up for another 6 but this time I have to drive around all the knockle heads going to the grocery store because they like to drive 3mph in front of me


----------



## grandview

*Last season*

Won't upload trying later.


----------



## Grn Mtn

grandview said:


> Won't upload trying later.


I keep forgetting PlowSite is 800x800 like LawnSite, but here you can only have 1 meg not 3.


----------



## grandview

A before pix


----------



## grandview

A after pix


----------



## Grn Mtn

is that the PizzaPlant in Amherst? 

That lot is screaming for some ProWings I wish I had them the year I plowed the lot I showed pictures of.


----------



## grandview

Better, it's a beer store!


----------



## Grn Mtn

*Brine, no Brine..*

I just realized after looking at your pictures Gandview then mine, you can see the difference in plowing with a salt brine down, and without. examples of mine seen in pictures 3 and 4.


----------



## grandview

This lot drys fast with all the traffic going in and out, cars bring all the salt off the road. I don't salt any of my lots.


----------



## Eyesell

Looks as though those headlights could use some re-aiming....


----------



## Grn Mtn

Eyesell said:


> Looks as though those headlights could use some re-aiming....


I'm not sure that would help, remember it is the old style fisher lamps that suck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You owe me a new keyboard. I just ruined mine by drooling all over it.

Thanks, really gets me in the mood for plowing.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Cummonn!!! Start Snowing!!!!!


----------



## snow plow man57

mcwlandscaping said:


> Cummonn!!! Start Snowing!!!!!


no kiddin huh i just hope i get this commercial it would be nice to get some money comming in.


----------



## Jon Geer

A quote form the all time best movie, "This stuff gives me a Hard On." Top Gun 1986

Those pics have got me pumped to try out my new truck and plows.

THANK YOU :salute:


----------



## grandview

Another Before


----------



## grandview

After plowing


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*can You Believe He Plowed This With A Snowbear Plow!?*


----------



## grandview

Just keep cutting it back and you'll have no problem!


----------



## Grn Mtn

Mark Oomkes said:


> You owe me a new keyboard. I just ruined mine by drooling all over it.
> 
> Thanks, really gets me in the mood for plowing.


  I got one sittin on the floor next to me for ya'


----------



## jcesar

Snowflakes = pennies from Heaven !!!


----------



## Rcgm

Love it those pictures just made me smile ear to ear thanks for posting looking forward to winter YEE HAW BABY


----------



## Proficient

Cant wait till the snow gets here!


----------



## rayf268

I'm looking forward to snow like everone else but I still enjoy the nice days too. I went for a 2 1\2 hr. ride on my bike today . It was a nice day cold but nice. didn't see another bike though.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

jcesar said:


> Snowflakes = pennies from Heaven !!!


Damn straight!!!payup


----------

